# Diesel fuel (Solar)



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

any ideas if the long rows of trucks and mini busses and pick-ups are going to become a permanent feature of the ring road and autostrad?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> any ideas if the long rows of trucks and mini busses and pick-ups are going to become a permanent feature of the ring road and autostrad?


yes - and there will be massive accidents at those points soon


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

School has started so that adds to the mess! So now we have the work trucks the semi's and then the school buses....leaves my husband and I thinking we will buy some great horses and do the horse and carriage thing, bring back high fashion!!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I guess it all comes down to who you believe.

The Ministries. Some irregular pumping of fuel. Will be resolved in a few hours.

Basic economics. No cash to fund the unsustainable fuel subsidies, so no cash to buy fuel.

Where does one buy a horse?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

What does Egypt do with its own oil then? Doesn't Egypt have enough oil for its own use?
Every time that I see the lines of trucks and buses at the gas station, I feel so sorry for these drivers, specially when it is their own truck. Standing still/waiting doesn't bring any money...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> I guess it all comes down to who you believe.
> 
> The Ministries. Some irregular pumping of fuel. Will be resolved in a few hours.
> 
> ...




So where is all the money that the country is generating? 

We no longer have corruption with millions of pounds being syphoned off into private bank accounts ... so would that not cover the loss of tourist revenue. 

There should be a huge drop in salary expenditure.. there are no police to pay.. 

The country is not running vast palaces for the president...


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> So where is all the money that the country is generating?
> 
> We no longer have corruption with millions of pounds being syphoned off into private bank accounts ... so would that not cover the loss of tourist revenue. Are you sure about thatDifferent names same game...
> 
> ...


There are so many fast palaces to pay for and other great things...wonder what the pres. eats for dinner? how much does that cost a day?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> There are so many fast palaces to pay for and other great things...wonder what the pres. eats for dinner? how much does that cost a day?





If he eats anything different from the average prisoner then of course he is paying it or one of his cronies

What vast palaces? they should all be closed up,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If he eats anything different from the average prisoner then of course he is paying it or one of his cronies
> 
> What vast palaces? they should all be closed up,


Morsi does not live in the Presidential Palace, he's still in Tagammoa. But of course palace is not closed, that's his office now


----------

